# Time-Lapse: Maersk Ship Transits New Suez Canal in 3 Minutes



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Here is a new time-lapse video from Maersk Line showing a transit of the New Suez Canal, an adjacent waterway that now allows vessels to pass each other through most of the canal, cutting transit times from 18 hours to 11 hours for southbound traffic and theoretically allowing more ships through the canal.
The New Suez Canal was just recently opened on August 6, so as far as we can tell this is the first time-lapse of a full transit of the expanded waterway. Check out the links below for more coverage of the New Suez Canal: Cut and paste this link to see video
http://gcaptain.com/time-lapse-maer...tm_campaign=0&utm_content=261222#.VcsjY7mFPcs


----------

